# 1st quiz (the eyes have it) Well known people



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

*1.* *SOLVED*





*F.S.*

*2.* *SOLVED*






*3.*




*P.M.*

*4.* *SOLVED*




*A.M.*



Good Luck


----------



## Robin (Aug 24, 2015)

Is 3. Prince William, aka The duke of Cambridge?
Could 1. be Tony Blair?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2015)

I was thinking possibly Clint Eastwood for number 1 - these are tough!


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

Robin said:


> Is 3. Prince William, aka The duke of Cambridge?
> Could 1. be Tony Blair?



Sorry 'fraid not try again Robin


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I was thinking possibly Clint Eastwood for number 1 - these are tough!



No not right - I'll help you here 

1 singer
1 doctor
2 prime ministers.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2015)

2 - Harold Macmillan


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

Northerner said:


> 2 - Harold Macmillan



Well Done Alan (now that wasn't too hard)


----------



## Robin (Aug 24, 2015)

1. Frank Sinatra? These are Haaaard!!


----------



## Robin (Aug 24, 2015)

4. Angela Merkel?


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

Robin said:


> 1. Frank Sinatra? These are Haaaard!!



Correct and right Robin


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

Robin said:


> 4. Angela Merkel?



Well done Robin only No, 3 to get


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

*Clue for No. 3*

* First seen on TV on a coloured woman show wife name Robin*


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't want to give it to you, you have to guess

The others were:

2 x Prime Ministers

1 x Singer

so last one has to be the doctor (a real one)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2015)

David H said:


> Don't want to give it to you, you have to guess
> 
> The others were:
> 
> ...



Taking a stab at Dr Oz


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Taking a stab at Dr Oz



No he's American


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2015)

David H said:


> No he's American



Hilary Jones? Chris Steele?


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll give you the answer.

Phil McGraw aka Dr. Phil wife Robin first seen on the Oprah Winfrey show.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2015)

David H said:


> I'll give you the answer.
> 
> Phil McGraw aka Dr. Phil wife Robin first seen on the Oprah Winfrey show.



Ah! I've heard of him, but wouldn't recognise him


----------

